
Everyone Is an Entrepreneur – No Excuses - rspivak
https://jamesaltucher.com/blog/everyone-entrepreneur-no-excuses/
======
petra
This is just click-bait. some bullshit to manipulate our emotions so he'll
have lively discussion and page views, and leads to sell his course.

------
IloveHN84
But what about money? No money, no fun, no company

